# Ape bastarda



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Ieri un'ape mi ha fatto la doppietta sul braccio . Mi fa ancora stranamente male ed è ancora gonfio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Sapete se l'antistaminico è adatto in questi casi ?


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ieri un'ape mi ha fatto la doppietta sul braccio . Mi fa ancora stranamente male ed è ancora gonfio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sul monster? Hai tolto il pungiglione? Comunque, pomata al cortisone...


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sul monster? Hai tolto il pungiglione? Comunque, pomata al cortisone...


no , a piedi fortunatamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ( lo sai , il monster è ancora fermo ) .
L'ho messa ieri e stamattina , appena un'amica me l'ha consigliata .
Non si vede pungiglione .
Non mi era mai successo che il dolore non sparisse dopo mezzoretta


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

devi levare il pungiglione e disinfettare con amoniaca


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> devi levare il pungiglione e disinfettare con amoniaca


ma non si vede  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ot : che avatar hai ?


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

l'hai spappolata almeno la bastarda??


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'hai spappolata almeno la bastarda??


sarà morta da sola spero , ero troppo impegnata ad urlare come una minchiona


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sarà morta da sola spero , ero troppo impegnata ad urlare come una minchiona


 
io ho un pino nel balcone dove ste merde hanno fatto un favo credo....
non posso più tirar su la zanzariera


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma non si vede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un elefante in un nido su un albero.
Dumbo l'elefantino volante ,insomma


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no , a piedi fortunatamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pensavo si fosse risvegliato in questi giorni, come ho letto dell'ape...

Allora non è un ape... vespa o calabrone... a me anni fa un'intera mano è rimasta gonfia e dolente per una settimana.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

*(non sono sicura ma...)*

Quando le api perdono il pungiglione muoiono, a differenza delle vespe.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quando le api perdono il pungiglione muoiono, a differenza delle vespe.


 si è così... la vespa lo usa per cacciare. L'ape solo come ultima difesa... inaftti punge molto raramente, perchè poi crepa.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si è così... la vespa lo usa per cacciare. L'ape solo come ultima difesa... inaftti punge molto raramente,* perchè poi crepa.*


cazzi della cretina.
Che vada a morì ammazzata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pensavo si fosse risvegliato in questi giorni, come ho letto dell'ape...
> 
> Allora non è un ape... vespa o calabrone... a me anni fa un'intera mano è rimasta gonfia e dolente per una settimana.


calabrone starebbe ancora schiulando e poi dalle dimensioni non se ne sarebbe accorta?

mi viene in mente la sera a cena che ci ha detto che la pungono ogni anno ma quest'anno no.

stare zitta mai, eh pist?


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

io una volta correndo ho messo un braccio in un nido di vespe e il mio amico pure.
credo di aver fattoi  4 gradini della scala volando.
mi hanno portato al pront soccorso, io avevo il braccio deforme da quanto era gonfio, il mio amico la schiena.
mi ricordo che giocavamo a diabolik ed eva inseguiti da ginko (asu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
ho preteso che bruciassero quel minchia di nido


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io una volta correndo ho messo un braccio in un nido di vespe e il mio amico pure.
> credo di aver fattoi  4 gradini della scala volando.
> mi hanno portato al pront soccorso, io avevo il braccio deforme da quanto era gonfio, il mio amico la schiena.
> mi ricordo che giocavamo a diabolik ed eva inseguiti da ginko (asu
> ...


ginko trionfa sempre


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> calabrone starebbe ancora schiulando e poi dalle dimensioni non se ne sarebbe accorta?
> 
> mi viene in mente la sera a cena che ci ha detto che la pungono ogni anno ma quest'anno no.
> 
> stare zitta mai, eh pist?


non pensare... è solo una vespa un po' più bastarda del solito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quando le api perdono il pungiglione muoiono, a differenza delle vespe.


 
è così. infatti non ti possono pungere più di una volta. a meno che non facciano punture a metà. come una volta ha fatto una ***** con me. mi ha assaggiato due volte il collo prima di fare la puntura definitiva e schiattare come una merda fumante


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ginko trionfa sempre


 
dannato ispettore, intanto il nostro covo non l'hai trovato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non pensare... è solo una vespa un po' più bastarda del solito...


un po'?

è grande quanto un'apixedda con tanto di bombole del gas nel cassone.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Solo io ho salvato la medusa che mi aveva punto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non pensare... è solo una vespa un po' più bastarda del solito...


la dimensione reale è questa però


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dannato ispettore, intanto il nostro covo non l'hai trovato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Solo io ho salvato la medusa che mi aveva punto?


 
le meduse non pungono  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi come (e da cosa?) l'hai salvata? respirazione bocca a bocca o pallone di ambu?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le meduse non pungono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, mi aveva ustionato coi tentacoli. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I bagnanti la volevano uccidere ma io l'ho spostata con il retino più in là...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi aveva ustionato coi tentacoli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io l'avrei messa a sciogliere al sole 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sono una che cova rancore


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Ma ero io che l'avevo colpita col braccio, non era stata lei ad aggredirmi.
La sua è stata legittima difesa.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi aveva ustionato coi tentacoli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi l'hai fatta morire 5 metri più in là cotta dal sole?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi l'hai fatta morire 5 metri più in là cotta dal sole?


No, l'ho spostata in acqua... ero sul materassino...

Non ce la faccio ad ammazzare gli animali, giusto qualche zanzara ma le stendo con una botta secca così non soffrono.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi aveva ustionato coi tentacoli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma è una cosa gravissima... hai liberato un mostro!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è una cosa gravissima... hai liberato un mostro!


se almeno l'avesse buttata nella piscinetta di qualche bambinetto minchione


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è una cosa gravissima... hai liberato un mostro!


Ma poverine. Sembrano budini di mare.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma poverine. Sembrano budini di mare.


ho visto giusto ieri su national wild un documentario...ce ne sono alcune che sono grosse come un cane.
disgusting


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se almeno l'avesse buttata nella piscinetta di qualche bambinetto minchione


 Che idea mi hai dato!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che idea mi hai dato!


poi riprendi tutto con la telecamera e manda eh??


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho visto giusto ieri su national wild un documentario...ce ne sono alcune che sono grosse come un cane.
> disgusting


invece secondo me sono belle ed eleganti...certo ustionano se le si urta ma è una forma di difesa o un modo x cacciare.
non nutro, invece, alcuna pietà x zanzare e vermi...che crepino tra atroci sofferenze


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi riprendi tutto con la telecamera e manda eh??


 claro que si... ma devo trovare un bimbominkia veramente odioso...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Sole: ...perchè i vermi?


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E perchè i vermi?


come li odio, che esseri di m.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi fanno schifissimo all'ennesima potenza


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> come li odio, che esseri di m....


Ma non fanno niente di male...


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

oh, esclusi i presenti a me fanno cagare molle anche i bruchi...davvero disgustosi


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma non fanno niente di male...


no, è vero ma mi fanno schifo tutti nudi e senza zampe...va meglio coi bruchi ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh, esclusi i presenti a me fanno cagare molle anche i bruchi...davvero disgustosi


 x me sono peggiio quegli esseri immondi senza zampe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma poverine. Sembrano budini di mare.


 
sei per caso stata in vacanza in sardegna 2 anni fa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a villasimius una zoccolona di medusa ha timbrato prima mio nipote, poi una bambina che avrà avuto tre anni, in piena faccia - occhio compreso - poi un'altra mia nipote. a quel punto le abbiamo dato la caccia e l'abbiamo catturata per farla fuori come meritava.

una ragazza ci si è avvicinata dicendoci che "poverina" dovevamo lasciarla stare... di liberarla (l'avevo già dentro un bicchiere). quando le ho risposto che l'avrei liberata subito magari facendola scivolare sulla schiena della figlia, si è allontanata e l'ha smessa di rompere i coglioni


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> invece secondo me sono belle ed eleganti...certo ustionano se le si urta ma è una forma di difesa o un modo x cacciare.
> non nutro, invece, alcuna pietà x zanzare e vermi...che crepino tra atroci sofferenze


guarda che le zanzare femmine fanno così per dar da mangiare agli ovetti in cui sono i zanzarini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sei davvero crudele!


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda che le zanzare femmine fanno così per dar da mangiare agli ovetti in cui sono i zanzarini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se ho donato alla causa ettolitri di sangue 

	
	
		
		
	


	








se vuoi provare la varietà di zanza padana accomodati pure, ce n'è x tutti


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh, esclusi i presenti a me fanno cagare molle anche i bruchi...davvero disgustosi





soleluna80 ha detto:


> no, è vero ma mi fanno schifo tutti nudi e senza zampe...va meglio coi bruchi (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei per caso stata in vacanza in sardegna 2 anni fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se ho donato alla causa ettolitri di sangue


 brava!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

io sarò stronza ma direi che se fosse per me gli insetti potrebbero crepare tutti indistintamente.
mi spiacerebbe solo per gli uccelli che creperebbero di fame.
ora iniziano le cimici verdi.
che utilità hanno quelle merde secche??manco gli uccelli le mangiano


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei per caso stata in vacanza in sardegna 2 anni fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non era lei che aveva aggredito voi...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sarò stronza ma direi che se fosse per me gli insetti potrebbero crepare tutti indistintamente.
> mi spiacerebbe solo per gli uccelli che creperebbero di fame.
> ora iniziano le cimici verdi.
> che utilità hanno quelle merde secche??manco gli uccelli le mangiano


 Ma perchè stronza poi? Sono animalacci schifosi... sembrano alieni!


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> brava!


ti va di venire a Pv a contribuire. Le zanze chiedono di te


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> claro que si... ma devo trovare un bimbominkia veramente odioso...


lo trovi, lo trovi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma non era lei che aveva aggredito voi...


lei chi? la ragazza o la medusa?

(occhio alla risposta, potrei non rispondere delle mie azioni)


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Vabbè ma mica solo gli insetti poi, a me stan sul culo anche i canguri...


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè ma mica solo gli insetti poi, a me stan sul culo anche i canguri...


 
che ti hanno fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè stronza poi? Sono animalacci schifosi... sembrano alieni!


e puzzano come la merda!
per colpa di una mi son quasi fratturata un piede 

	
	
		
		
	


	












per scappare....


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo trovi, lo trovi


 dici?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lei chi? la ragazza o la medusa?
> 
> (occhio alla risposta, potrei non rispondere delle mie azioni)


La medusa.
Se ci nuotate contro non è mica colpa sua...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che ti hanno fatto?


 sembrano ratti saltellanti alti due metri... basta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La medusa.
> Se ci nuotate contro non è mica colpa sua...


sei cosciente di avere detto una cagata vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La medusa.
> Se ci nuotate contro non è mica colpa sua...









a me gli animalacci e gli insetti non dicono niente.
ma che non entrino nel mio spazio o son cazzi !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Dio perdona, io no


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè ma mica solo gli insetti poi, a me stan sul culo anche i canguri...


 
ma dai??? un pò bastardi sono in effetti...
e vogliamo parlare delle scimmie?? io le odio, con quel culo rosa indecente


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei cosciente di avere detto una cagata vero?





Asudem ha detto:


> a me gli animalacci e gli insetti non dicono niente.
> ma che non entrino nel mio spazio o son cazzi !!
> 
> 
> ...


Ma uffa.
La medusa è lì che meduseggia pigra.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai??? un pò bastardi sono in effetti...
> e vogliamo parlare delle scimmie?? io le odio, con quel culo rosa indecente


 Soprattutto le piccole sono le più bastarde ed odiose... vero!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Mentre vi organizzate su come estinguere la fauna terrestre, vado a fare qualcosa. 
A stasera.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *Mentre vi organizzate su come estinguere la fauna terrestre*, vado a fare qualcosa.
> A stasera.


 Mica male l'idea...


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Se proprio proprio lo devo dire mi stanno sul culissimo gli squali perchè ne ho il terrore.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se proprio proprio lo devo dire mi stanno sul culissimo gli squali perchè ne ho il terrore.


 ... ma porca *******, anche nel naviglio sono arrivati?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se proprio proprio lo devo dire mi stanno sul culissimo gli squali perchè ne ho il terrore.


ah io invece ho il terrore dei giaguari!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah io invece ho il terrore dei giaguari!!


 senti, facciamo prima a farli fuori tutti!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

le prime che metterei al rogo, ma proprio farei una montagna e poi innaffierei di benza e brucerei sono le cavallette...
che bestie di merda.
anzi prima una schiacciatina con un tacco 12 sul collo


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> le prime che metterei al rogo, ma proprio farei una montagna e poi innaffierei di benza e brucerei sono le cavallette...
> che bestie di merda.
> anzi prima una schiacciatina con un tacco 12 sul collo


 Perchè, le blatte???


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma porca *******, anche nel naviglio sono arrivati?





Asudem ha detto:


> ah io invece ho il terrore dei giaguari!!


 
che bestiacce che siete


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè, le blatte???


ma quelle almeno stanno a terra


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

sole, OT, dimmi cosa visitare a pavia in una giornata!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quelle almeno stanno a terra


 
però sono bruttine forte


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quelle almeno stanno a terra


 col cazzo, da noi volano anche...


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però sono bruttine forte


si ma quelle con una ciabatta le spappoli



moltimodi ha detto:


> col cazzo, da noi volano anche...


ma dai?? blatte volanti? me coioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> col cazzo, da noi volano anche...


da noi volano e basta, pare

sai che mi hanno detto che quelle "camminanti" non ci sono più e sono rimaste solo le bionde alate? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













a proposito... è tornata la mia amichetta guardiana ?


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da noi volano e basta, pare
> 
> sai che mi hanno detto che quelle "camminanti" non ci sono più e sono rimaste solo le bionde alate?
> 
> ...


si le more sono scomparse... sono rimaste solo le bionde volanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' tornata da un paio di giorni, in compenso lo scorpioncello è morto


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si le more sono scomparse... sono rimaste solo le bionde volanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho letto che hanno trovato dei topi grossi come dei cani e dei rospi con le zanne.
che bel pianetino dei miei coglioni che sta diventando


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sole, OT, dimmi cosa visitare a pavia in una giornata!!!


 
assolutamente:
- San Michele (C.so Garibaldi), fantastica chiesa del XII sec in cui incoronavano i re longobardi il crocifisso in argento sulla sx del transetto risale a prima del XII sec.
- San Teodoro (non lontano dal Ticino): basilica romanica con un affresco del lanzani del 1522rappresentante una veduta di Pv nel periodo della guerra francesi-spagnoli ed una statua del XV di S. Teodoro che regge la città di Pv
- Università (Strada Nuova) cortili ed aule storiche (Aula Scarpa, Biblioteca centrale e Biblioteca  di storia dell'arte)
- Ponte coperto (Strada Nuova) è del 1951 perchè il ponte romanico è stato distrutto coi bombardamenti del 1944
- Santa Maria del Carmine (P.zza del Carmine) romanica con decorazioni in gotico lombardo, da quando il Duomo è stato chiuso x lavori (anni '90) ne fa le veci 
- P.zza Vittoria assetto attuale risalente alla metà del '300

Evita il Duomo, è aperta solo una parte e non è affatto bello così conciato..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se puoi/vuoi Certosa di Pavia (è a una decina di km) risalente alla metà del 1300 è fantastica e i monaci fanno da guida, si possono visitare le celle dei monaci i 2 chiostri (grande e piccolo), il refettorio e la chiesa.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto che hanno trovato dei topi grossi come dei cani e dei rospi con le zanne.
> che bel pianetino dei miei coglioni che sta diventando


Ti assicuro... senza arrivare a tanto, già la nostra blatta volante gigante ti fa passare la voglia...


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti assicuro... senza arrivare a tanto, già la nostra blatta volante gigante ti fa passare la voglia...


ma è più grossa della cavalletta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si le more sono scomparse... sono rimaste solo le bionde volanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
noooooooooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















vuoi dire che contrariamente a quanto abbiamo pensato, la blatta ha fatto fuori lo scorpione???

le blatte de casteddu sono cattivelle eh


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si le more sono scomparse... sono rimaste solo le bionde volanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dove cazzo vivete??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























oh madonnina!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è più grossa della cavalletta?


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si le more sono scomparse... sono rimaste solo le bionde volanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
alla faccia...che terra ospitale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è più grossa della cavalletta?


a 10 cm ci arrivano come nulla. più di certi bigoli, pensa un po'


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dove cazzo vivete???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questi cazzo di animali si sono affezionati alla moto... praticamente le fanno la guardia in garage...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ma qua non si vede molto che fa schifo. e non si capisce quanto è grande.
una fotografata accanto a qualocsa per fare la proporzione? una foto con accanto una banana ad esempio?


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

*ecco, appunto...*



Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>
























































   ma la vuoi smettere???'


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma qua non si vede molto che fa schifo. e non si capisce quanto è grande.
> una fotografata accanto a qualocsa per fare la proporzione? una foto con accanto una banana ad esempio?


 la banana durerebbe poco....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la banana durerebbe poco....


 
se la mangia, dici?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


passerei il tempo in questa posizione se ne vedessi anche solo una


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> passerei il tempo in questa posizione se ne vedessi anche solo una


 
amore mi sa che allora il mio invito non lo puoi accettare


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> amore mi sa che allora il mio invito non lo puoi accettare


se mi porto dietro il polmone d'acciaio blindato però posso stare li 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma come fate a convivere con quelle merde??
hanno anche lo sguardo cattivo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> questi cazzo di animali si sono affezionati alla moto... praticamente le fanno la guardia in garage...

















che zozzeria...come le stermini??
sono veloci??
volano???????
se volano ce l'hai nel chiulo.
Lasciagli la moto e festa finita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che zozzeria...come le stermini??
> sono veloci??
> volano???????
> se volano ce l'hai nel chiulo.
> *Lasciagli la moto e festa finita*



















oggi è una miniera di cazzate  

	
	
		
		
	


	













si che volano amore, e sono velocine come uccelletti eh


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> passerei il tempo in questa posizione se ne vedessi anche solo una


 immagina se ti decolla contro...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oggi è una miniera di cazzate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


voi vi lamentate...queste peseranno due etti l'una


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che zozzeria...come le stermini??
> sono veloci??
> volano???????
> se volano ce l'hai nel chiulo.
> Lasciagli la moto e festa finita


 velocissime e volano... per fortuna decollano solo quando sono spaventate o la notte per entrare nelle finestre aperte...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> voi vi lamentate...queste peseranno due etti l'una


 
quella che avevo ucciso con l'alcool, sul balcone, era così grande


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> voi vi lamentate...queste peseranno due etti l'una


 sono così... quella che ho postato prima è esattamente così.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> velocissime e volano... per fortuna decollano solo quando sono spaventate o la notte per entrare nelle finestre aperte...


la sardegna??
dov'è?
cos'è?
in che paese si trova?
c'è il fuso?
eh??
no no
mi sun de milan
oh mi bela madoninaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sono così... quella che ho postato prima è esattamente così.


bhè seguite l'esempio e pappatevele


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la sardegna??
> dov'è?
> cos'è?
> in che paese si trova?
> ...


 Non so tra le blatte bionde e i coglioni verdi che avete su da voi chi sia meglio, eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so tra le blatte bionde e i coglioni verdi che avete su da voi chi sia meglio, eh?





























blatta for president


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

adesso non ce l'ho ma domani vi posto la foto della cavalletta che si è trasferita sulla mia zanzariera.
un mio ditino medio era più piccolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi la racchia non si scolla, ti guarda con quegli occhietti verdi e ti sfida


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so tra le blatte bionde e i coglioni verdi che avete su da voi chi sia meglio, eh?


si ma questi non si ficcano in casa e ti corrono ai piedi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> adesso non ce l'ho ma domani vi posto la foto della cavalletta che si è trasferita sulla mia zanzariera.
> un mio ditino medio era più piccolo
> 
> 
> ...


da quanto è lì?

è sulla zanzariera dalla parte esterna? se le dai un colpetto? mica ti mangia eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma questi non si ficcano in casa e ti corrono ai piedi


e chi ti ha detto che le blatte ti corrono ai piedi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















al limite ti volano in faccia


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma questi non si ficcano in casa e ti corrono ai piedi


Per ora... no. Per ora...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi ti ha detto che le blatte ti corrono ai piedi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


tu ridi ma se mi svolazza in faccia una merda di quella grandezza questa è la mia fine


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu ridi ma se mi svolazza in faccia una merda di quella grandezza questa è la mia fine


vabbè dai, non volano così spesso... di solito bisogna rincorrerle per dargli una ciabattata! Non che sia facile, sono velocissime e poi fanno davvero schifo...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè dai, non volano così spesso... di solito bisogna rincorrerle per dargli una ciabattata! Non che sia facile, sono velocissime e poi fanno davvero schifo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 


























  vabbè io non ce la faccio più con questa pirlona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè dai, non volano così spesso... di solito bisogna rincorrerle per dargli una ciabattata! Non che sia facile, sono velocissime e poi fanno davvero schifo...


devo ricordarti che una mia è volata praticamente in faccia senza che nessuno la cercasse? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io mi facevo i fatti miei e lei è arrivata dal nulla saettando come un'indemoniata


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> devo ricordarti che una mia è volata praticamente in faccia senza che nessuno la cercasse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amore te l'ho detto che   natale ed  estate sono impegnata per i prossimi sette anni vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> amore te l'ho detto che natale ed estate sono impegnata per i prossimi sette anni vero?


 
mi sembra che questa notizia sia fresca fresca, sai?


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da quanto è lì?
> 
> è sulla zanzariera dalla parte esterna? se le dai un colpetto? mica ti mangia eh


è andata via l'anno scorso ma è stata un'esperienza che mi ha segnata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è andata via l'anno scorso ma è stata un'esperienza che mi ha segnata


 
metti il braccino così


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sembra che questa notizia sia fresca fresca, sai?
























amore ma se vivi nella giungla  che posso farci??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> amore ma se vivi nella giungla che posso farci??


 














non vivo nella giungla.
guarda che le blatte le trovi in città... in pieno centro


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vivo nella giungla.
> guarda che le blatte le trovi in città... in pieno centro


a casa tua racchia


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vivo nella giungla.
> guarda che le blatte le trovi in città... in pieno centro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a casa tua racchia


io non vivo (anzi i miei non vivono) in centro, sono fuori città


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>





















   se non la smetti guarda che ti metto in ignore


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non vivo (anzi i miei non vivono) in centro, sono fuori città


ma dicevi che ce le abbiamo anche noi racchia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dicevi che ce le abbiamo anche noi racchia


noi a cagliari. mica vivono a la maddalena i miei eh


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

mi fate un riassunto ?


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mi fate un riassunto ?


no.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ieri un'ape mi ha fatto la doppietta sul braccio . Mi fa ancora stranamente male ed è ancora gonfio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dù is mejo che uan!
Metodo della nonn: lama del coltello d'acciaio... appoggiala sull'esatto punto ove ti hanno...punto. Punto!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Sono andata alla guardia medica ma era chiusa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,allora sono andata in farmacia e il farmacista mi ha detto che è normale che ci si sensibilizzi se si viene punti spesso .
Rimango perplessa


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.


racchietta


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Dù is mejo che uan!*
> Metodo della nonn: lama del coltello d'acciaio... appoggiala sull'esatto punto ove ti hanno...punto. Punto!


vale solo per altre cose


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> vale solo per altre cose


A parte gli scherzi, prova con la lama d'un coltello: andrebbe fatto subito dopo la puntura, ma tentar non nuoce.
Marco


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, prova con la lama d'un coltello: andrebbe fatto subito dopo la puntura, ma tentar non nuoce.
> Marco


ora ci provo


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ora ci provo


non con la punta, eh?!?! Tienila piatta la lama!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *Sono andata alla guardia medica ma era chiusa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè sarebbe dovuta essere aperta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vai al pronto soccorso. i tempi d'attesa non sono lunghi, soprattutto se vai al ss. trinità


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> non con la punta, eh?!?! Tienila piatta la lama!


ehm. non serve a una mazza il giorno dopo


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> non con la punta, eh?!?! Tienila piatta la lama!


tranquillo , non mi suicido


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perchè sarebbe dovuta essere aperta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci credi che ho fatto fatica anche ad interpretare gli orari ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




al ps potrei invecchiare e tu lo sai bene .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ci credi che ho fatto fatica anche ad interpretare gli orari ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
facile. la guardia medica c'è solo dopo le 20 (o le 21?), sabato, domenica e festivi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





niente coltello... tanto meno caldo. anche perché se ti fa male e sei gonfia, c'è un infiammazione. roba calda su una parte infiammata non mi sembra una gran genialata sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





puoi provare al san giovanni, dovrebbero mandarti direttamente in dermos facendoti saltare la coda

​


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> facile. la guardia medica c'è solo dopo le 20 (o le 21?), sabato, domenica e festivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho appena provato con la lama fresca del coltello ma secondo me non fa nulla .
ho rimesso il gentalyn , più tardi vedo se è il caso di riavvicinarmi alla guardia medica, che palle
non ho voglia di sbattermi al san giovanni adesso


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> facile. la guardia medica c'è solo dopo le 20 (o le 21?), sabato, domenica e festivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niguarda AdM, Niguarda che è meglio.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ho appena provato con la lama fresca del coltello ma secondo me non fa nulla .
> ho rimesso il gentalyn , più tardi vedo se è il caso di riavvicinarmi alla guardia medica, che palle
> non ho voglia di sbattermi al san giovanni adesso


Ehm...guarda che non è il fresco della lama che fa passare, altrimenti t'avrei consigliato l'ice! A proposito di ice, quando la mia cucciolotta è stata punta da un ape o vespa che sia, il veterinario mi ha consigliato l'ice ed il fargan.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Niguarda AdM, Niguarda che è meglio.
> Air


 
tesoro, sperella è a cagliari


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

*Punti da un’ape? Ecco cosa fare*


Asportare il pungiglione: in caso di puntura d’ape, il pungiglione resta conficcato nella pelle insieme alla vescichetta del veleno. Per prima cosa occorre asportare il pungiglione, raschiandolo delicatamente verso l’alto con l’unghia. Non afferrare il pungiglione con due dita, perché in tal modo c’è il rischio di riversare tutto il contenuto della vescichetta nell’epidermide.

Raffreddare: in seguito, occorre raffreddare la zona punta – sede di bruciore, prurito e dolore - tramite impacchi freddi di acqua e aceto (1/3 aceto e 2/3 acqua) oppure con i cosiddetti "coldpack", con cubetti di ghiaccio, spray raffreddante o alcol. Si consiglia anche di applicare qualche fettina di cipolla fresca o un po’ di tintura di propoli. Tenere a riposo la parte del corpo colpita, possibilmente in posizione rialzata.

Visita medica: qualora nei giorni successivi la puntura dovessero insorgere rigonfiamenti notevoli oppure manifestarsi dolori molto forti o strisce rosse sottocutanee, occorre consultare il medico. Di norma i comuni disturbi da puntura scompaiono a distanza di 1 - 3 giorni e la lesione guarisce rapidamente.​


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

la cipolla che effetto ha?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> la cipolla che effetto ha?


per il soffritto è ottima


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per il soffritto è ottima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


>


che modi


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Era da parte della medusa sarda.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Era da parte della medusa sarda.
















non hanno senso le meduse, dai

che funzione hanno nell'ecosistema?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non hanno senso le meduse, dai
> 
> che funzione hanno nell'ecosistema?


Sono belle. Sono acquerelli di mare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sono belle. Sono acquerelli di mare...


peccato che questi acquerelli ustionino


----------

